# Is this truly a secret?



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/natural-teen-bodybuilding/155129-gazholes-true-secret-formula.html

I respectfully disagreed with this being one mans big secret. These are basic principals. Curt proceeded to curse at me, neg, and delete the posts.

Can a guy respectfully disagree? 

I will keep this meltdown free(LOL), and would just like to hear an explanation of these actions.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

I concur with you


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 9, 2012)

I want a FUCKING MELTDOWN!!! is that too much to ask?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

curt james...as a mod...telling people how to workout...on a bbing site


true story


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Who would make a good leader for that section? 
I have no clue. Curt does not train(seriously) so he shouldn't lead it.
I would say KOS before him. Srs. Regardless of physique, he does have a working knowledge of lifting.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I want a FUCKING MELTDOWN!!! is that too much to ask?



Is it bad that when I read those capital letters, my heart started beating a little faster, and I felt this sudden surge? Hahaha wtf is wrong with me LOL


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 9, 2012)

Consider the section its in Ben. A lot of the teens don't know WTF they are doing 
At least this might keep the, "Who has the best dbol brahs?" posts at bay.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

What's it do to you when it looks like this

FUCKING MELTDOWN


----------



## secdrl (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

djlance said:


> Consider the section its in Ben. A lot of the teens don't know WTF they are doing
> At least this might keep the, "Who has the best dbol brahs?" posts at bay.


This is very true. They could be a little more truthful though.


Pittsburgh63 said:


> What's it do to you when it looks like this
> 
> FUCKING MELTDOWN



Watch as I log off, before shit gets real.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/natural-teen-bodybuilding/155129-gazholes-true-secret-formula.html
> 
> I respectfully disagreed with this being one mans big secret. These are basic *principals*. Curt proceeded to curse at me, neg, and delete the posts.
> 
> ...




>>> "**** ***." Not cursing, *******.
_Principles_.
Deleted posts were the disrespectful posts you advised against. 
The thread title is a quote that obviously got your attention.

GICH!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 9, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Who would make a good leader for that section?
> I have no clue. Curt does not train(seriously) so he shouldn't lead it.
> I would say KOS before him. Srs. Regardless of physique, he does have a working knowledge of lifting.


 

i honestly dont remember a life without training or at least following the mags since 10 years old...even when i was depressed and not training gaining all that fat i still followed the sport

it is obvious by his body and strength that he has never....EVER worked out on a consistent basis

does being a closet homosexual schmoe qualify one to mod a bbing site?


----------



## boss (Feb 9, 2012)

Just curious why do they advertise unnatural products in the natty teen section?? Ps I think georgeforeskin gets a boner just reading the sections name.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

LOL I spelled it like "principal" from school. My bad haha


----------



## Archibald1997 (Feb 10, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 _has no status. _

 Save 


Join Date: Feb 2011
Location: Ironmagazineforums.com
Gender: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Posts: 1,212 
































Reputation: *36345854*



permalink
I concur 



 

Pittsburgh63 _has no status. _

 Save 


Join Date: Feb 2011
Location: Ironmagazineforums.com
Gender: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Posts: 1,212 
































Reputation: *36345854*



permalink
I concur 
I concur


----------



## Rednack (Feb 10, 2012)

you're all fags....fags i tell ya..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)

The two M.D. cunts are at it again. Now its another respected member of the board, Gaz, who does nothing but help people out around here. KOS and benny IMO are two jerk offs who will be banned from here soon enough. Just like they were banned at M.D,
You two cats are losers. Look in the mirrow boys. One is a fat fuck and the other is a bi-polar retart. See you later dickheads cause its only a matter of time now.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

quote a post where i mention this 1 year trainer gazhole you butt hurt old fuck


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)

blah blah blah you fat fuck. you two are pathetic, can't wait till your gone( and its only a matter of time Fatty Mcfat)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

haha

you suck 

i never mentioned the boy...you fail...lets go in circles again...you call me fat...you are a skinny weak old fuck...blah blah at that bitch


skinny old fuck spraying his pussy blood all over the screen

your melt tears are so sweet


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> The two M.D. cunts are at it again. Now its another respected member of the board, Gaz, who does nothing but help people out around here. KOS and benny IMO are two jerk offs who will be banned from here soon enough. Just like they were banned at M.D,
> You two cats are losers. Look in the mirrow boys. One is a fat fuck and the other is a bi-polar_* retart*_. See you later dickheads cause its only a matter of time now.


...and this my friends, is what we call irony.
I've already voiced my concerns. How am I attacking him? I merely stated that these aren't some big secrets. These are things that are commonly known. Now when these natty noobs get here, they're going to look at this guy like he's the next big thing, when he merely does a copy and paste when giving out training advice.

I don't have anything personal towards him, as I don't know him personally, I just think there are others who are well suited for the job.

What is he telling people that 99% of other lifters can't? What is he lifting that 99% of other lifters cant? I hope you get my point. You can respect the person, but don't ride his jock like he's the great white hope.

On other sites, he would be just another guy.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh, and btw, I was banned at MD for going on a site wide rampage. Not for respectfully voicing my opinion.

That's whats wrong with people like you. You just mindlessly follow the herd. Someone speaks out about something and you resort to name calling. Well done.


----------



## cube789 (Feb 10, 2012)

I like bigbenj's posts, he's gots bags of character 

( no fuking homomo )


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

Please change that to say ALL HOMO, or we are no longer on speaking terms.


----------



## cube789 (Feb 10, 2012)

lool


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Oh, and btw, I was banned at MD for going on a site wide rampage. Not for respectfully voicing my opinion.
> 
> That's whats wrong with people like you. You just mindlessly follow the herd. Someone speaks out about something and you resort to name calling. Well done.



your right I'm sorry you and the fatman are the epitome of perfection. everyone should follow you guys because you obviously are doing it right.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

Never said that. You can try and put words in my mouth all you want, that's fine. Point me to one post where I told people to follow what I'm doing. I'll wait.

Funny thing is, Gaz is a lot smaller and weaker than I, yet you're telling people to follow him LOL.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

I would never tell anyone to follow me, at least not on this site. The way I post is unpopular with many, and can land me in hot water quite often. But I'm outspoken, honest, and not afraid to voice my opinion. That's just me. Sorry.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Never said that. You can try and put words in my mouth all you want, that's fine. Point me to one post where I told people to follow what I'm doing. I'll wait.
> 
> Funny thing is, Gaz is a lot smaller and weaker than I, yet you're telling people to follow him LOL.



No I'm not telling anyone to follow anyone. Were all adults here and sift thru info to find whats best for each one of us. My thing is heres a guy that does his own thing, don't come into AG minds his own bussiness and does his thing to help out others. But here comes big benny to right his wrongs and always has the fat man on his wing. Belive it or not people have opinions that differ from yours. You two gods gifts to the bodybuilding world may know everything but I'm sure not everyone else does.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 10, 2012)

What do I hear ticking?


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 10, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> No I'm not telling anyone to follow anyone. Were all adults here and sift thru info to find whats best for each one of us. My thing is heres a guy that does his own thing, don't come into AG minds his own bussiness and does his thing to help out others. But here comes big benny to right his wrongs and always has the fat man on his wing. Belive it or not people have opinions that differ from yours. You two gods gifts to the bodybuilding world may know everything but I'm sure not everyone else does.


Your spelling is less than average.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

Well I respected half of that post, until you resorted to being childish. Aren't you 50 years old?

All your posts are ironic. You're saying "believe it or not people have opinions that differ from yours", yet you're attacking me for my opinion. WTF??

Please, PLEASE tell me how he should be allowed to put his name on that, almost as if he's reinventing the wheel. I hate to sound like a "MD Guy", but if he went there are posted it, people would just laugh. It's not revolutionary.

If he had came in there and said "hey, here's some tips to help you new guys out", you can bet your ass I would have been in there telling him it was a great post, and thanks for simplifying it for the new guys. But instead, its branded as one guys "formula".


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> What do I hear ticking?



Sorry I left my watch in your Mom's cunt.


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 10, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Sorry I left my watch in your Mom's cunt.


Ruthless...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ben if you go and read the thread in context it dosen't seem as if he's trying to be the next Arnold, 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/154783-bodybuilding-future.html#post2676872


----------



## icecube789 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Feb 10, 2012)

^ lol at this guy

seems I have an admirer


----------



## XYZ (Feb 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> curt james...as a mod...telling people how to workout...on a bbing site
> 
> 
> true story


 

It's like you giving diet advice?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Well I respected half of that post, until you resorted to being childish. Aren't you 50 years old?
> 
> All your posts are ironic. You're saying "believe it or not people have opinions that differ from yours", yet you're attacking me for my opinion. WTF??
> 
> ...



Lol @ you creating a thread in AG and then crying foul over _name calling_. Dry your tears.

And what don't you get about the thread title and content? Gazhole's quote is great advice.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

Curt, I think you're pretty intelligent, so how can you not understand what I see wrong about that?

I won't even tell you what it is, because anyone with half a brain should be able to see what my gripe was about.


----------



## Hench (Feb 10, 2012)

Ive seen Gaz one-hand DL 400lbs. 


Just sayin....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Well I respected half of that post, until you resorted to being childish. Aren't you 50 years old?
> 
> All your posts are ironic. You're saying "believe it or not people have opinions that differ from yours", yet you're attacking me for my opinion. WTF??
> 
> ...


 hes an idiot...why go bacK an forth...i am learning "THE WAY"

WHAT EVER YOU DO DONT SAY YOU DONT LIE THE GOLDEN RETREIVER BREED


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

xyz said:


> it's like you giving diet advice?


 yeah its just like that...i dont


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

reddog309 said:


> ben if you go and read the thread in context it dosen't seem as if he's trying to be the next arnold,
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/154783-bodybuilding-future.html#post2676872


 

176 pound dude who cant bench 225 after 6 years of training writes articles? Wow...bow down every one...curt and some dude are here to answer your training querys


----------



## Hench (Feb 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 176 pound dude who cant bench 225 after 6 years of training writes articles? Wow...bow down every one...curt and some dude are here to answer your training querys



Again, Ive watched vids of Gaz pressing 225lbs for 10+ reps.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hench said:


> Again, Ive watched vids of Gaz pressing 225lbs for 10+ reps.



Facts mean nothing to KOS, if you ain't 276 you ain't shit.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

Hench said:


> Again, Ive watched vids of Gaz pressing 225lbs for 10+ reps.


 i would ike to see that...he had a great day squatting today...didnt go over 225


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Facts mean nothing to KOS, if you ain't 276 you ain't shit.


where have i ever said that...you guys just talk a bunch of shit with nothing to bac it up...you are one bitter,stupid old man


the optimal weight for me is nowhere ner that high...its probly 230 240


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

Only guys who can lift heavy all the time should be mods.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Only guys who can lift heavy all the time should be mods.



So you're saying you want to be the only Mod on site?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Only guys who can lift heavy all the time should be mods.


 

no way...curt does not lift at all so this cant be true


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> So you're saying you want to be the only Mod on site?


No, I'm an admin. We drink beer and avoid the gym at all costs. I will look like KOS in a few weeks.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> No, I'm an admin. We drink beer and avoid the gym at all costs. I will look like KOS in a few weeks.



Good, we need more E battles to keep this place going.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> No, I'm an admin. We drink beer and avoid the gym at all costs. I will look like KOS in a few weeks.


 

after your transformation blast and liver failure you will look like a dude who hasnt ever worked out with veins in his forearms...like normal


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> where have i ever said that...you guys just talk a bunch of shit with nothing to bac it up...you are one bitter,stupid old man
> 
> 
> the optimal weight for me is nowhere ner that high...its probly 230 240



Look fatboy, I'm not a bitter old man. If you read the post by Gaz he was saying that the article was shit and to follow a more simple game plan. He didn't say he wrote the article. But here you are acting as if he didn't have a good squat day today because he didn't go over 225. And your standards don't mean shit to the rest of the world. I am not a bodybuilder and by no means am I even close to being  strong (by your standards) but I read his posts and journal to learn for my approach to lifting and staying in a shape "I" am happy with. What I first posted this morning was because "I" felt that you guys were ripping on someone who goes about his bussiness and helps out other members.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> No, I'm an admin. We drink beer and avoid the gym at all costs. I will look like KOS in a few weeks.






KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> after your transformation blast and liver failure you will look like a dude who hasnt ever worked out with veins in his forearms...like normal


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Look fatboy, I'm not a bitter old man. If you read the post by Gaz he was saying that the article was shit and to follow a more simple game plan. He didn't say he wrote the article. But here you are acting as if he didn't have a good squat day today because he didn't go over 225. And your standards don't mean shit to the rest of the world. I am not a bodybuilder and by no means am I even close to being strong (by your standards) but I read his posts and journal to learn for my approach to lifting and staying in a shape "I" am happy with. What I first posted this morning was because "I" felt that you guys were ripping on someone who goes about his bussiness and helps out other members.


 

most bbers goals is not to be 179 pounds at 15 to 20 % bodyfat


oh nos i gave you ammo

before the squat comment i had not mentioned gaz at all...but you were bitching about it...cry some more bitch...your melty tears are so sweet


honestly your cunt attitude disgust me...i cant beleive someone from your generation would act like you do....."waaah waaah why dont you like my golden retreiver fatty waaaah my dog is cool....hey likey curt james wwaaah...think like me or ill cry about it"


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> after your transformation blast and liver failure you will look like a dude who hasnt ever worked out with veins in his forearms...like normal


Correct, I will look like you...but a little less fat...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't cry fatboy, it just disgusts me that a fat fuck like you runs your mouth about other people and thier regiments when in reality the fluid is allready starting to collect around your heart from all of the blubber sufocating it. 

and yes another M.D. classic.  I'm melting and you own me. yeah right


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dude without your massive drug abuse, growth hormone,professional guru and god knows what you dont look like me...you look like a nontrainer
> 
> why deny it...its very easy for me to show what you look like when not cheating to win these contest






heavyiron said:


> Correct, I will look like you...but a little less fat...


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Oh, and btw, I was banned at MD for going on a site wide rampage. Not for respectfully voicing my opinion.
> 
> That's whats wrong with people like you. You just mindlessly follow the herd. Someone speaks out about something and you resort to name calling. Well done.



I want to see a fucking site wide rampage!!! But please let me know in advance so I can sell tickets.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

My dog is a mutt. Retriever/husky/shepherd mix. I can't hate.
He wont back down in a fight, but most of the time, he's a poon.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I want to see a fucking site wide rampage!!! But please let me know in advance so I can sell tickets.


I'm trying to hang around lol. Just tell heavy to say something terrible, to hurt my feelings. That seems to work. Because I'm a bitch haha


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Correct, I will look like you...but a little less fat...


 

dude without your massive drug abuse, growth hormone,professional guru and god knows what you dont look like me...you look like a nontrainer

why deny it...its very easy for me to show what you look like when not cheating to win these contest


----------



## Hench (Feb 10, 2012)

^Spoken like a true fat man....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

Hench said:


> ^Spoken like a true fat man....


 and with that ill be right back with the pics


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

I have been on HRT since the beginning of Jan, trained only a few times and have not dieted at all. Post up a recent shot and I will as well and lets see what everyone thinks.

Deal?

I haven't shaved either so...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

It's a tie so far but I think Heavy's going to win round three.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

I want in!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

Look at the way my back curves straight into my beautifully crafted ass


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I want in!!!



That looks like the first Iphone that came out.  Get with the times already.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't even know which one it is. Maybe the 3? I think that's what it is LOL


----------



## cube789 (Feb 10, 2012)

too much drama in this thread






it's Friday FFS


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

Then GTFO!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

uh oh. papa bear said gtfo.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

Where's KOS with his pictures or is he still struggling to take off his corset?


----------



## independent (Feb 10, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Where's KOS with his pictures or is he still struggling to take off his corset?



Actually he just wears a blanket.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

Leave it to the king of aesthetics to get this party started.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Actually he just wears a blanket.



Don't be mean, we call them mumu's.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 10, 2012)

Shit is getting real


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

4-18-11








8-21-11







the take home message is that it will only take heavy a few months to look like total shit...without abusive levels of test....oral steroids...tons of other shit like tren and eq....hgh....t3...clen...and a professional guru....heavy cannot even maintain a body that even seems to have been in a gym

now his liver is shot....but hey he will talk down to you about dangers of dnp


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

Ever hear of carb/salt loading?  He could make it more dramatic and stick his stomach out like Dlats did but that's just straight homo.


Define "abusive levels" please.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I want in!!!


 thats hot...did you need a professional guru to get in this condition?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)

KOS heading to work


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

Thats after I stopped eating at the little caesar's pizza next door lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Ever hear of carb/salt loading? He could make it more dramatic and stick his stomach out like Dlats did but that's just straight homo.
> 
> 
> Define "abusive levels" please.


 

cool story bro...that is def salt loading



this exact transformation happened twice in a year...swelled up like a tick with all those drugs....salt loading explains a few lbs of water...maybe ten...doesnt explain where those pounds of muscle go


guess it was all the diet and cardio that fried his liver


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> now his liver is shot....but hey he will talk down to you about dangers of dnp



How are your arteries doing I wonder fattie?  Abusing the all you can eat buffets must have taken their toll on you by now.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> KOS heading to work


 oh granny...you arent boring or repetitive at all

lol at nonlifting old men talking shit


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

Next you're going to demand I post up pictures right?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> How are your arteries doing I wonder fattie? Abusing the all you can eat buffets must have taken their tolls on you by now.


 i actually have always ate a small quantity of food for a man of my size....there was a period of years i indulged in comfort food....still recovering what was lost
no one said i wasnt fat

lol at this board...after i own the shit out of people they just go


"um um um yous fat fatty"


and for the record i dont dislike heavy...i ask heavy questions...he has been talking shit lately so im giving him his receipt nothing less and nothing more


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Next you're going to demand I post up pictures right?


 whats the point


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh granny...you arent boring or repetitive at all
> 
> lol at nonlifting old men talking shit



I lift and I do alot of cardio and after you joined here I do more cardio
your like an inspiration.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i actually have always ate a small quantity of food for a man of my size....there was a period of years i indulged in comfort food....still recovering what was lost
> no one said i wasnt fat
> 
> lol at this board...after i own the shit out of people they just go
> ...




This is small for you I'm sure:


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 10, 2012)

straight to the point, gotta respect that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I lift and I do alot of cardio and after you joined here I do more cardio
> your like an inspiration.


 
lol i kind of appreciate that

no one wants to look lie i did and do i guess...especially me

in your real life i wish you a long and healthy life


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)

Aw shucks, Thanks Brother, I hope the same for you. My father in law is a very big man and I see what thst is doing to him and don't wish that shit on anyone.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> This is small for you I'm sure:
> 
> nah...besides not liking a variety of foods i have a bloat problem...no matter how small a portion of food i eat i get this crippling bloat
> 
> ...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

Why don't you hop into a fitness contest to keep yourself motivated?  You like to splash your pictures for the world to see so there's a good opportunity for that as well.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Aw shucks, Thanks Brother, I hope the same for you. My father in law is a very big man and I see what thst is doing to him and don't wish that shit on anyone.


 

i reached 320 pounds and got sleep apnea....a coule nights i woke up and i was robly seconds away from death...gasping for air


one night my wife was tickling me and i passed out

i was scared for the first time since i was a boy

i got a 5 year old kid...cant leave him without a dad cause of some dumb shit...me an the wife are better than ever...i feel like me for the first time in a long time


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Why don't you hop into a fitness contest to keep yourself motivated? You like to splash your pictures for the world to see so there's a good opportunity for that as well.


im doing one now

recently bought a treadmill...cardio is so convenient now


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

The day I looked down and couldn't see my cock I would know I've crossed a threshold no man should.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> The day I looked down and couldn't see my cock I would know I've crossed a threshold no man should.


 

i dont even have a big cock but ive always been able to see it...i hold my weight in my lower back an moobs


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)

I hear you. My father in law has been stuggeling forever and now hes not doing well.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 10, 2012)

priceless


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> priceless



Who's keeping you in the green and why?


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 10, 2012)

Because i fought in 2 gulf wars why the canadians sat home on thier ass sucking hind tit, hows that


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i actually have always ate a small quantity of food for a man of my size....there was a period of years i indulged in comfort food....still recovering what was lost
> no one said i wasnt fat
> 
> lol at this board...after i own the shit out of people they just go
> ...


IDK man, you were on me in the DNP thread and I don't think I ever talked shit back once in that one. Anyway, if you think I look bad for my drug use that's fine, You are entitled to your opinion brother.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> IDK man, you were on me in the DNP thread and I don't think I ever talked shit back once in that one. Anyway, if you think I look bad for my drug use that's fine, You are entitled to your opinion brother.


 nah man...you made the biggest crybaby bitch on the board before that...about me an ben...guess you forgot


i just thought ben deserved his thread and your point was made


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

ben made that dnp thread last night



you made this thread before that

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/154658-who-biggest-cry-baby-bitch-im.html


reality is what it is


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ben made that dnp thread last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In anything goes I joke around a lot. It was all in good fun.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 10, 2012)

What the fuck? I leave this thread for an hour and now everybody is all lovey dovey shit. Holding hands and singing kumbaya, I want to see more e fighting. Let's compare ecocks, any takers?



Ah, fuck it, I love you all too


Now did someone say there was a noob here that wasn't properly welcomed yet?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> In anything goes I joke around a lot. It was all in good fun.



A concept KOS struggles with


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

im joking too..to an extent


heavy obviously knows what he is doing

drugs or not he bust his ass in those competitions..he gets in incredible shape



and yeah its hard to get the joke when you have 20 people at a time in most threads hounding you cause they didnt like something you said


as for the curt james stuff...he is creepy...if he was standing in the gym watching us workout instead of lurking on the board we would feel a little different about the nontrainer in our midst


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/euroking-gear-com/154701-up-comming-cycle.html

like look at this shit^^^are you fuing kidding me....no one has said shit...ive seen 140 pound dudes here begging for roids...you guys dont say shit to these people

but me..obviously in bad shape...but clearly a big strong man who has been doing this shit for a very long time gets hounded day in an day out


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't even know what you guys r talking about...and I am too lazy too read thru this 4 page thread to try and figure it out. lol


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

Curt is the grammar and spelling mod. Very important role...


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 10, 2012)

Prince said:


> I don't even know what you guys r talking about...and I am too lazy too read thru this 4 page thread to try and figure it out. lol



I'll give you the short version: we're basically comparing who has the biggest ecock. kos is in the lead with his big fat cock that works out and is super strong but is not too ripped and not too many veins showing.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/natural-teen-bodybuilding/155129-gazholes-true-secret-formula.html
> 
> I respectfully disagreed with this being one mans big secret. These are basic principals. Curt proceeded to curse at me, neg, and delete the posts.
> 
> ...


i negg you but on a side note gazhole is a tool


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Curt is the grammar and spelling mod. Very important role...


 Come at me bro!!


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 10, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> Come at me bro!!


----------



## Aries1 (Feb 10, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Aw shucks, Thanks Brother, I hope the same for you. My father in law is a very big man and I see what thst is doing to him and don't wish that shit on anyone.


Kissing the "brown eye" I see...


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Curt is the grammar and spelling mod. Very important role...



This.


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i actually have always ate a small quantity of food for a man of my size....there was a period of years i indulged in comfort food....still recovering what was lost
> no one said i wasnt fat
> 
> lol at this board...after i own the shit out of people they just go
> ...





REDDOG309 said:


> I lift and I do alot of cardio and after you joined here I do more cardio
> your like an inspiration.





OfficerFarva said:


> This is small for you I'm sure:





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol i kind of appreciate that
> 
> no one wants to look lie i did and do i guess...especially me
> 
> in your real life i wish you a long and healthy life





REDDOG309 said:


> Aw shucks, Thanks Brother, I hope the same for you. My father in law is a very big man and I see what thst is doing to him and don't wish that shit on anyone.





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> OfficerFarva said:
> 
> 
> > This is small for you I'm sure:
> ...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

He's probably got hypertension so I felt I should be a good samaritan and feed him some soothing words to calm him down


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> How in the hell did this go from a "bash the fat guy" session, to a full blown therapy/obesity intervention session???



Because KOS's extreme insecurity evokes pity.


----------



## ExLe (Feb 10, 2012)

Curt James said:


> This.


 

Super DMZ would not come after spell bound...


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 10, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Super DMZ would not come after spell bound...



Last time I checked "U" does come after "P". 

Correct me if I'm wrong.










Weather it would directly follow it might not be accurate though.












face...


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 10, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Because KOS's extreme insecurity evokes pity.



But I don't get it. Why doesn't he just lose weight if he doesn't like being fat?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 10, 2012)

Curt needs to clip his nails.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Super DMZ would not come after spell bound...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Because KOS's extreme insecurity evokes pity.


 is it just me or are you mod on a site with people you have nothing in common with? yeah thats you


why would i be insecure....people hate my attitude...yeah...but i have lots in common with the people that train here

you are the skinny geek standing in a corner watching the jocks train


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Curt needs to clip his nails.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 10, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> But I don't get it. Why doesn't he just lose weight if he doesn't like being fat?


 

lost 60 pounds over the past year


why dont you get decent sized?



everyone jumping on the bandwagon


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> is it just me or are you mod on a site with people you have nothing in common with? yeah thats you
> 
> 
> why would i be insecure....people hate *my attitude...*yeah...but i have lots in common with the people that train here
> ...



You don't have attitude. You have _complaints_.

You whine. 


"Where are your pics?"
"I wasted my time on this journal."
"Everyone is ganging up on me!"
"Someone else said the same thing and no one picked on _them_."
"No vids."
"Lame this, lame that, where's my cookie?"
"Oh, _really?_ I only _skimmed _that journal so I'm just talking out my ever expanding ***. My bad."


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lost 60 pounds over the past year
> 
> 
> why dont you get decent sized?
> ...





Like I said.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Curt is the grammar and spelling mod. Very important role...


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lost 60 pounds over the past year
> 
> 
> why dont you get decent sized?
> ...



Yea why don't I just eat myself into oblivion, become fat and insecure to the point where I post a video of my wife naked in an attempt to feel good about myself, and then go on the internet and piss everybody of with my bullshit.

you, sir, are my new role model. 

I wasn't even trying to be mean, just simply asked why you didn't lose the weight if you didn't like being fat. Was it the word "fat" that got to you?

No need to jump on the bandwagon, you pretty much shovel  people onto it with you bullshit.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 10, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## icecube789 (Mar 1, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> ^ lol at this guy
> 
> seems i have an admirer


yes,i'm your admirer.lol


----------



## cube789 (Mar 1, 2012)

icecube789 said:


> yes,i'm your admirer.lol


----------

